# htpc to processor



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

hey there guys, i will have my pc built and up and running in a weeks time and will hook it up via hdmi but am a bit confused on how to go about this and would like to know the best possible way. My computer will have a dedicated sound card and comes with hdmi and dtsma audio compatible. Also my sound catd is the new nvidia 690 and comes with 3 dvi options and a hdmi adapter. My processor is the denon avpa1hda and comes with 2 hdmi monitor inputs and 6 or so hdmi connections. which is the best way to connect this up. Its all high end gear so i would like to know the best way as to achieve best possible audio and video.I have a 7.1 home theatre setup with a projector currently going to me monitor 1 through my hdmi processor. Regards Grassy.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

grassy said:


> hey there guys, i will have my pc built and up and running in a weeks time and will hook it up via hdmi but am a bit confused on how to go about this and would like to know the best possible way. My computer will have a dedicated sound card and comes with hdmi and dtsma audio compatible. Also my video card is the new nvidia 690 and comes with 3 dvi options and a hdmi adapter. My processor is the denon avpa1hda and comes with 2 hdmi monitor inputs and 6 or so hdmi connections. which is the best way to connect this up. Its all high end gear so i would like to know the best way as to achieve best possible audio and video.I have a 7.1 home theatre setup with a projector currently going to me monitor 1 through my hdmi processor. Regards Grassy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

IF I'm understanding your question (and please let me know if I'm not) use HDMI. HDMI is the ONLY way to get the lossless formats (DTS-MA, DD-TruHD) and provides the best pic. I hope that this helps...


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

wgmontgomery said:


> IF I'm understanding your question (and please let me know if I'm not) use HDMI. HDMI is the ONLY way to get the lossless formats (DTS-MA, DD-TruHD) and provides the best pic. I hope that this helps...


 Hi wg thanks for the reply and sorry i took so long to respond as i have been toiling away at work. Yea you are understanding the question better than me(hehe) :clap: Is it best to run the hdmi from my dedicated sound card. If so does my video come from my graphics card to my denon processor using the dvi(video card) to hdmi(processorr monitor 2).Note: that the video card comes with a dvi to hdmi adapter.http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2116/2282627073_dc8817eb40.jpg Here is a pic of the rear of the processor it has 2 monitor inputs my projector is in monitor 1 and i was thinking that my computer could go into monitor 2 but i dont know for sure. Kind regards grassy


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

grassy said:


> Also my sound catd is the new nvidia 690 and comes with 3 dvi options and a hdmi adapter.


I assume that you made a typo and meant your graphics card is a 690.

Modern Nvidia graphics cards like the 690 include both digital video and digital audio on their HDMI outputs. There is no longer any need for a separate sound card if you are going to use HDMI to connect to your processor. Sound cards are needed only if you need analog audio output from the computer to connect to an older audio system that does not have HDMI.


> my projector is in monitor 1 and i was thinking that my computer could go into monitor 2


Be very careful: you are confusing outputs with inputs. The HDMI signal coming *out* from your computer would connect to an HDMI *in*put on the processor. Connect the computer's HDMI output to any HDMI input on the processor that you aren't using for something else -- DVD, perhaps. The two HDMI monitor outputs from your processor would connect to inputs on a projector and on a TV. You shouldn't burn hours on your projector's $400 lamp when an inexpensive TV would do just as well -- while you're messing around setting up a new input device, for example, or when sunlight is making the room too bright. Replacing projector lamp bulbs can be extremely difficult and annoying.

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

An addendum: you'd use the graphic card's mini-DisplayPort output with a mini-DisplayPort-to-HDMI adapter cable to connect to your processor. That will send both audio and video to the Denon processor. As best I can tell (although I could be mistaken), the card's DVI ports do not include audio, only video -- for when you're doing multi-display gaming.


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

selden said:


> I assume that you made a typo and meant your graphics card is a 690.
> 
> Modern Nvidia graphics cards like the 690 include both digital video and digital audio on their HDMI outputs. There is no longer any need for a separate sound card if you are going to use HDMI to connect to your processor. Sound cards are needed only if you need analog audio output from the computer to connect to an older audio system that does not have HDMI.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and Your quite correct i did make a typo error. Your info is a massive help. Just to note; the nvidia gtx 690 has 3 dvi outputs as it does not have a direct hdmi output, but comes with a hdmi adapter.How would i use that adapter, does it convert the dvi to hdmi and then go from video card to a hdmi channel on my processor just the same as a bluray player or another source does. Please pardon my logic as i am still trying to understand the way this works.


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

selden said:


> An addendum: you'd use the graphic card's mini-DisplayPort output with a mini-DisplayPort-to-HDMI adapter cable to connect to your processor. That will send both audio and video to the Denon processor. As best I can tell (although I could be mistaken), the card's DVI ports do not include audio, only video -- for when you're doing multi-display gaming.


Yea thats what i thought but wasnt sure. Ordering the "auzentech Home theatre sound card may have been a mistake, i thought i would have needed it as it decodes dtsma and comes with a hdmi output. My way of thinking was using the dvi off the video card and hdmi off the soundcard seperately.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

If you are getting the GTX 690 it has an internal audio input which basically means it has an internal sound card that should pass audio to the DVI/HDMI adapter and on to your Denon.

If you really wanted to it should be possible to use the dedicated sound card's hdmi out along with the hdmi from the video card and then assign the proper inputs on the Denon so you can pull video and audio from both sources. Would it be worth it? Probably not.

Are you building this system yourself? If you haven't already purchased the parts yet I would drop the sound card and go with the GTX 680 instead. Unless you're gaming at resolutions higher than 1920x1080 (or 1200) the extra $500 for the 690 isn't really worth it.

Either way it sounds like you'll have a great system, enjoy!


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

grassy said:


> Thanks for the reply and Your quite correct i did make a typo error. Your info is a massive help. Just to note; the nvidia gtx 690 has 3 dvi outputs as it does not have a direct hdmi output, but comes with a hdmi adapter.How would i use that adapter, does it convert the dvi to hdmi and then go from video card to a hdmi channel on my processor just the same as a bluray player or another source does. Please pardon my logic as i am still trying to understand the way this works.


My understanding is that the card is supposed to come with an HDMI adapter cable. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find a picture showing exactly what they provide. It might vary depending on which company made the card. At any rate, one end would plug into one of the card's multipin video outputs. The other end might plug directly into your processor (if it's long enough), or you might need an "HDMI extension cable" so it would reach, or it might have a socket so you could plug a standard HDMI cable into it, with the other end of that HDMI cable plugging into your processor. At any rate, the documentation that comes with the card will have the details.

I was amused to see that the 690s that were sent out for review were all shipped in fancy wooden packing crates. Apparently that's not the case for the consumer cards.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

The adapter will almost certainly look like this, you would just connect a standard HDMI cable to make the run from the PC to the Denon (input).


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

selden said:


> My understanding is that the card is supposed to come with an HDMI adapter cable. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find a picture showing exactly what they provide. It might vary depending on which company made the card. At any rate, one end would plug into one of the card's multipin video outputs. The other end might plug directly into your processor (if it's long enough), or you might need an "HDMI extension cable" so it would reach, or it might have a socket so you could plug a standard HDMI cable into it, with the other end of that HDMI cable plugging into your processor. At any rate, the documentation that comes with the card will have the details.
> 
> I was amused to see that the 690s that were sent out for review were all shipped in fancy wooden packing crates. Apparently that's not the case for the consumer cards.


 Thanks for doing a little homework for me my friend.:5stars: Now i am in the picture a little better. If i get stuck when i have the system installed i will post some pics, should be running in around a week from now.


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

Infrasonic said:


> The adapter will almost certainly look like this, you would just connect a standard HDMI cable to make the run from the PC to the Denon (input).


 wow great stuff that should get me out of trouble, thanks for your help its really appreciated:5stars: Surely i cant stuff this up:T


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

Infrasonic said:


> If you are getting the GTX 690 it has an internal audio input which basically means it has an internal sound card that should pass audio to the DVI/HDMI adapter and on to your Denon.
> 
> If you really wanted to it should be possible to use the dedicated sound card's hdmi out along with the hdmi from the video card and then assign the proper inputs on the Denon so you can pull video and audio from both sources. Would it be worth it? Probably not.
> 
> ...


 Yea that sounds good, i am building it myself with some knowelegable help of course(hehe). Its going to be a great system and all the parts are the best parts possible. This whole comuter thing is a learning process for me and it will probably be the only time i will ever spend a great deal of money on a computer. But it will serve as a good learning curve for me. I also would like to see how it performs as a bluray source for movies with my AVP processor(denon) at a high end level.Also i would like to compare the ps3 gaming to the pc gaming in different ways.Its good to be able to see for ourselves which way is better(or if it is) for the money we outlay. Thats one thing i have learned from home theatre, is that we can spend money on the best equipment, but some of us fail to know how to really use it to its best potential and that applies to me in the past.Its costing me money, and time will tell if it has been worth the outlay.I look at it this way, atleast its spent on a great hobbie that i like and i can always earn more money.(hehe) I have had this avp processor for 2 years now and i keep finding out new secrets and doors it has to offer in its menus and manual.


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

All my hardware came today for the build


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like Santa came early!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Sweet!


----------

